# Froce crank with Red chain-rings?



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

*Force crank with Red chain-rings?*

Hey folks, there's a mystery that I'm hoping y'all may help me solve. The Sram Force that you see on this beautiful custom Alliance bike has 2010~2011 full Force groupo. But when I searched the Sram website, the Force crank on this bike is not offered as an option. Either it's a Force crank with Red chain-rings or it's the 2011 upgrade for Sram Force.

Peace


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

It's a 2010 Force crank with Red chainrings installed.


----------

